# Request for urgent confidential business relationship



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 24, 2008)

(Got this in an email)

_From: Minister of the Treasury Paulson_

_ Subject: REQUEST FOR URGENT CONFIDENTIAL BUSINESS RELATIONSHIP_

_Dear American:_
_I need to ask you to support an urgent secret business relationship with a transfer of funds of great magnitude._

_I am Ministry of the Treasury of the Republic of America. My country has had crisis that has caused the need for large transfer of funds of 800 billion dollars US. If you would assist me in this transfer, it would be most profitable to you._

_I am working with Mr. Phil Gram, lobbyist for UBS, who will be my replacement as Ministry of the Treasury in January. As a Senator, you may know him as the leader of the American banking deregulation movement in the 1990s. This transactin is 100% safe._

_This is a matter of great urgency. We need a blank check. We need the funds as quickly as possible. We cannot directly transfer these funds in the names of our close friends because we are constantly under surveillance. My family lawyer advised me that I should look for a reliable and trustworthy person who will act as a next of kin so the funds can be transferred._

_Please reply with all of your bank account, IRA and college fund account numbers and those of your children and grandchildren to wallstreetbailout@treasury.gov so that we may transfer your commission for this transaction. After I receive that information, I will respond with detailed information about safeguards that will be used to protect the funds._

_Yours Faithfully 
_
_Minister of Treasury Paulson_


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 24, 2008)

Yea what a scam


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 24, 2008)

So, Bob, will you be helping the lad out or just ignore him like the poor guys from Liberia that used to be the ones to send those out? :rofl:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 24, 2008)

WOW!!!

Who Knew

Bob, Thanks for this

The Blank Check is in the mail


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 24, 2008)

I was on the phone with my good friend Bill G (I call him Money ya know) about this and he said to me "You know Bob, I'd like to help really I would, but I'm just so busy right now donating to worthy causes, helping the sick, and staring in bad tv commercials with Jerry that I'll have to pass on this one. Good luck with that website of yours though. Get a little bigger and I'll have to buy you out too."

He's such a kidder.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 24, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 24, 2008)

Dude that wasnt funny.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 24, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 24, 2008)

Sent the blank check in didn't ya?


----------



## Mimir (Sep 24, 2008)

Won't be long before we will have no CHOICE but to send the blank check...


----------

